# Domingo investigation Update



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry I cant find the original thread

I thought the board might find this relevant

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/mar/10/placido-domingo-la-opera-sexual-harassment

The law firm concluded the women who made allegation were credible

they also found Domingo's denials unconvincing

A sad conclusion to a great career


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't understand. What exactly is in that report that is any different than what was being reported about the case 5 or 6 months ago?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bellinilover said:


> I don't understand. What exactly is in that report that is any different than what was being reported about the case 5 or 6 months ago?


Nothing, just .............................


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

PlaySalieri said:


> A sad conclusion to a great career


This world has gone mad!!!! What has his sexual life to do with his work?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

As well as with Levine, I think that this way of ending his professional life has happened because of settling too much to power and influence. I would need to elaborate more, but had he ended his singing and organisation activities 20 or 15 years ago, maybe just dedicated to teaching, he would have been more in touch with reality. Journalists would have approached him for the things he did while he was "God", and he may have apologised and this farce wouldn't have lasted this long. Not because a few outside this culture want to erase the memory of his art, which is happening in many places, but that it was getting really tough to sack him out of the business he no longer belonged to.

These cases show the transition the CM world is living. Like in other areas, where crew resource management was introduced and it's now the norm against authoritarian power, new culture is showing a different relationship to prevent those who abuse with their power and never hold accountable. And if I think anything has been harmed in this business since the loss of autority, has just been singing quality. I don't know how many people agree that nowadays we have more professional orchestras, not to say very talented young conductors.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

erki said:


> This world has gone mad!!!! What has his sexual life to do with his work?


It's not about Domingo's « sex life, » but sexual harassment and abuse of power.


----------

